# how to remove heat tranfer vinyl from 100% nylon jersey



## 808CUSTOMTEES (Nov 16, 2010)

what can i use or do to remove heat transfer vinyl from my nylon jersey thanks for the help....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

That all depends on what kind it is. We recommend using a solvent which is methylene chloride based and it will remove some heat applied vinyls, but not everything. Also you run the risk of damaging your garment.


----------



## 808CUSTOMTEES (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks bro...


----------

